# Custom Ciffin Works



## Custom Coffin Works (Sep 5, 2008)

We rent 100% authentic caskets for your party. These are the same 
caskets as the ones used in funeral homes -- metal caskets, as well as 
real Oak, too. We have "Casket Coolers" that can hold over 300 lbs of ice 
or up to four full-size kegs! We also have furnished caskets with 
complete lined interiors. We rent these for your weekend party or rent 
them out for a month.

We also rent out (for display purposes only) a custom-built Coffin Car. 
This is a custom-built fully-drivable Coffin-bodied car, a real eye-catcher 
for advertising and photo ops! Attract more customers to your haunted 
house with this vehicle out front or even inside!

New to our site...Furniture!

Custom Coffin Works


----------

